# Any hold ups at Dover Re Ferry?



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Got a Ferry booked in a few weeks Dover to Calais.
It was reported that the additional security checks would cause longer hold ups.
Anyone experienced longer holdup at the Dover end in the last month?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We went from Dover to Calais on 17th May with no hold ups at all. Same coming back on 5th June.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I drove through on 2nd June and flew through faster than ever before.

Mind you, mine was a midnight crossing. :wink2: :grin2:


----------

